# Derwent Pastel Paper



## Supernova (Oct 4, 2020)

I have been using Derwent Pastel paper 200gsm in a smooth neutral grey for years and I have been unable to get it anymore . Derwent have discontinued it and offered no other comparative paper in their range. Anybody else used this (the one with a giraffe on the front cover) who has found something similar please. I’ve bought a few others but they grey is often very cool or the surface is not very forgiving


----------

